# Girl on Girl Action?! What is going on?!?



## eolhC (Apr 22, 2007)

My two female Sphinx and husky rats keep humping eachother and the consiquence of this is my sphinx is getting scatches all over her. Also she does this really weird thing where she like does a combination of licking and biting on the other ones back which then leads to her being pinned to the floor which isnt very nice! Does anyone elses rat do this? and will she grow out of it? because it must be so annoying for the husky!


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Well the "humping" is a dominance thing.


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

As long as there isn't any bad squeeking, you should be alright.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Yep, dominance.


----------



## eolhC (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh ok thanks! Will they calm down once they have sorted things out?


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Once everyone's social status is set, the humping should become less frequent, although, like my rats, they'll probably still do it once in a while.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

When Odin came back to the vet I SWEAR Bastian was doing it as an excitement thing instead of a dominance thing. He was staying with Bert and got so excited seeing Odin he humped Bert a lot. I put him on the bottom with Odin and he started humping Odin happily  Weirdest rat ever, I think him and Odin are butt buddies lol.

I love him regardless of sexual preference lol.


----------



## eolhC (Apr 22, 2007)

Haha what weird creatures!!


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

When the girls go into estrus it'll happen more. 

Also, I've always wondered if males ejaculate when they're humping each other? They do the same cleaning motions after humping a girl, but I've never been able to find any liquid on the other rat on the floor.

Although maybe I can answer that... once one of the boys humped my hand and left me a little wet present... yum.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Hah! Had that happen before too >_> Joshu was the culprit there. I'm sure it's not much. This subject is verging on not pg-13 friendly XD

Yeah I wondered why he cleaned down there after he humped XD Didn't think that was normal, just thought he was finishing the job >_>


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't believe that sub-13 year-olds are allowed to have user accounts, and this is referencing a fact of life that all human beings will learn about eventually, whether through their own experiences (which so often begins with misinformed children's talk, movies, or porn) or thru watching their animals. 

Also, if ejaculate is a taboo subject, humping should be too. For that matter, the whole breeding section should be off-limits.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Lol, yeah. Was mostly jokeing.


----------

